# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Oogklachten

## ambmsos

Zijn er mensen die ook last hebben van zgn. mouches volantes en daar hinder van ondervinden?

----------


## Strandvogel

> Zijn er mensen die ook last hebben van zgn. mouches volantes en daar hinder van ondervinden?


Ja, ook ik heb daar last van en het wordt erger als ik moe en gespannen ben. Dan irriteren ze meer. Er is niets aan te doen heeft mijn oogarts me verteld.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb ze ook, vooral in mijn rechteroog. Ze zijn vaak hinderlijk doordat ze het scherp zien verhinderen. 's Nachts verspreiden ze het licht van een lantaarn als ze toevallig op die plek zweven, en daardoor wordt de rest van het beeld overstraald.

Mijn oogarts heeft me verteld dat er wel behandeling nodig is. Mouches volantes bevinden zich namelijk in het glasachtig oogvocht. Dat oogvocht kan getransplanteerd worden.

Die operatie is echter erg ingrijpend, en er zitten fikse risico's aan. Het is daarom maar de vraag of het middel niet erger is dan de kwaal. De operatie wordt wel toegepast, maar alleen in gevallen waarin de mouches volantes dermate ernstig zijn dat er functionele blindheid ontstaat - dat wil zeggen dat je niet blind bent, maar dat je dat oog in de praktijk toch niet meer kunt gebruiken.

In andere gevallen wordt de operatie als risicovoller gezien dan het laten bestaan van de mouches volantes. Aldus mijn oogarts.

Mijn opticien was het daar desgevraagd mee eens.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Flogiston, mag ik vragen; Wat is dat; mouches volantes? Daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Flogiston

Mag ik je eerst naar de prima Wikipedia-pagina verwijzen? Ik denk namelijk dat je daar een duidelijke uitleg vindt, compleet met plaatjes.

In het Engels worden ze trouwens Floaters genoemd - als je zin hebt, kun je daarnaar zoeken op Internet.

Als je daarna nog vragen hebt, kun je ze gerust stellen, dan zal ik mijn best doen een antwoord te geven.

----------

